# First time building custom built-ins and figuring out what slides are kicking my tail



## shelzmike (Jul 20, 2020)

I am building a fairly straightforward set of built ins that will have a lower cabinet and have exposed floating shelves above it.

The cabinets will have a drawer and I have figured everything out except the vast (majorly vast) array of slides and options. My box will have a face frame and the depth is a bit of a non-standard size..well, maybe anyway.

I plan on using side slides and from the front of the front face frame and the rear frame piece that I will use to attach the slide, the depth is 14-1/4".

Through vast amounts of research, I have sort of determined the best size slides to get would be 12" + an extension for the back.

I came across this video, and this guy uses essentially the exact type and size slides that I think would be good for my use, but I have no clue what slides these are or where I can get either these or something similar. I can find 12" slides all day long, but either I am using the wrong phrasing or or just don't know where to look for the extensions that he snaps on. Any help would be appreciated.

https://youtu.be/Nc296EI0T9Y?t=594


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum.

are you shopping solely on the internet or are you going to the Box Stores.
standard drawer slides are very common with different styles of attachments.
you just have to get out and look. (and wear your mask).

.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Here are some for a slide I have used:

https://www.cshardware.com/gs-4340rb.html

The real question is why do you need these? I just make strips that run top to bottom on the side to mount the slides to.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

shoot summ said:


> Here are some for a slide I have used:
> 
> https://www.cshardware.com/gs-4340rb.html
> 
> The real question is why do you need these? I just make strips that run top to bottom on the side to mount the slides to.



Agree.


GMC


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

You can get those brackets on Amazon. The only real use is in retrofit applications where adding a framing member to attach to is prohibitively difficult.

Just look up full extension drawer slides, and they will come up, or be included with certain brands of slides.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelzmike (Jul 20, 2020)

shoot summ said:


> Here are some for a slide I have used:
> 
> https://www.cshardware.com/gs-4340rb.html
> 
> The real question is why do you need these? I just make strips that run top to bottom on the side to mount the slides to.





Thanks for all the suggestions. The number 1 reason I need these is because these are my first built-ins, in fact, first cabinet boxes in general and I am overwhelmed with options and underwhelmed with experience. Now that I think about what you are suggesting, it does make sense and is pretty simple at that! I tend to overthink, especially when venturing into new territory. 



And to answer the question. I only have a big blue box as an option close to me, so I tend to order as much as I can online from smaller shops because I very much dislike big blue and try to buy anything but china whenever possible.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

If you've never used them, rear brackets can be tricky to get installed and lined up exactly.

I agree its much easier cut spacers.

One more reason I prefer to build frameless cabs.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe this will help...


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Home depot has 14" full extension , 100lb. capacity side mount slides. I bought these for a shop made tool drawer. 
They can be cut to length if needed. My bottom cabinet needed 20" slides ,and I needed 5 sets. They had 4 sets left so I bought one 22" set and cut it to length. Did not want to travel 30 miles for one set when they came in.
mike


----------



## shelzmike (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks for all the tips. I was going to go with the strips along the sides, as suggested, to mount the slides to, but then I realized that while I'm fairly certainly everything is square, I realized that if it wasn't, on either side, I'd have a problem. 

I have watched a few videos of folks using the rear brackets and and how they install them and it looks pretty straight forward. I felt like using the brackets, I'd have a lot more control on making the slides square. 

I have about 14.75" to work with, so I ended up getting some full open 12" slides with the extensions to go with them. 

KV 8450FM 12" Side Mount Full Extension Drawer Slide Anochrome Polybag Knape and Vogt as well as the rear mount brackets that will give me enough extension to make it work. KV 8403, Rear Mount Bracket for Various Ball Bearing Slides, Knape and Vogt

Maybe I'll have a hard go of it, but I think I will figure it out. Thanks again for the assistance!


----------

